# Ori - A Secure Distributed File System



## T-Daemon (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been looking for a_n_ offline method for synchronizing/backing up data across different devices with different operation systems without the help of a dedicated server/device. This looks promising since I am using the supported platforms. _It m_ight be interesting for others too.

From the homepage: 





> "Ori is a distributed file system built for offline operation and empowers the user with control over synchronization operations and conflict resolution. We provide history through light weight snapshots and allow users to verify the history has not been tampered with. Through the use of replication instances can be resilient and recover damaged data from other nodes."
> 
> - Peer-to-Peer
> - Work Offline
> ...



There is a paper describing in detail the Ori File System.


----------



## Nukama (Jan 8, 2014)

I just wrote a port for sysutils/fusefs-ori, because I couldn't find orifs. m)

Or just use sysutils/ori.


----------



## fonz (Jan 8, 2014)

Moved from _"Off-Topic"_ to _"Storage"_


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 8, 2014)

Nukama said:
			
		

> I just wrote a port for sysutils/fusefs-ori. Testers welcome!



Thanks a lot @Nukama.

May I ask, were you aware of Ori before I posted the information here on the board?

Related to the ports pkg_descr I have a suggestion to make. The existing description doesn't credit the abilities of Ori. I'd like to propose a more descriptive one. What do you think?

Original @Nukama's version:



> Ori is a decentralized file store. It is designed to generically allow
> one or more users to store files in a repository and provide many
> sophisticate file system operations in a platform independent way.
> 
> WWW: http://ori.scs.stanford.edu



Proposed draft:



> Ori is a distributed file system built for offline operation with the ability to synchronize,
> and share data, verify it's authenticity, recover from disk failure, access old versions across
> multiple devices. It is designed to store files decentralized in a repository and operates
> peer-to-peer using secure communication channels with instant access while the data is
> ...


----------

